# Kylie's braces



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

hmmm...never did post any pics of Kylie in her leg braces. 



This was her first brace...for her left rear leg. This brace is to give her leg the extra length it needs...from where her foot ends to the end of the brace that is how short that leg is compaired to the good one. She cannot bend that leg so that brace doesnt bend but it does work wonders!!! 











Tried to get her to stand still so I could show it when she walks











This is her new brace. This goes on her right rear leg. Basically her hock (ankle) hyperextends due to the compensation...this brace simply stops her from hyperextending. She can bend it normally..it just stops her ancle from bending to far the other way. What u see is how far back it will let her bend...she can sit, lie down, run totally normally.











Had enough of me...decided to walk away...lol











No more pics ma










You can check my other thread "Christmas toy" and see her playing with them on. She keeps the second brace on all day...the other one that goes on her bad leg I will take off when she isnt running around. Eventually she will keep both on all day but if she is napping I usually take them off.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Aww poor Kylie!!
I hope she gets better soon. Though they don't like they bother her much which is good! 
She is gorgeous. I adore her! :love5:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks

No they dont bother her at all. They are super light....made by a lady who does this for premature infants. She will always have to wear them...at least the one on her left leg. Maybe if we can get her right hock strong enough so she wont hyperextend it but I guess once those ligaments stretch and get loose, the chances to get them back is slim. But she comes to work with me every day and walks on the treadmill with them on...she had started wearing them 5 minutes a day...now she can wear them all day. Now on the treadmill she has graduated and is now starting to jog with them on.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awww, poor Kylie. They do look very well made though.

Gentle hugs to her xxxx


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I think it's amazing and wonderful that they can make things like this for dogs now.
You go Kylie!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is incredible how far medical products have come. She is so gorgeous, and it's great that she can enjoy having a normal life


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> I think it's amazing and wonderful that they can make things like this for dogs now.
> You go Kylie!


i agree!


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Poor Thang!!!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

awwww!! i dint even really notice em n tha xmas pic!! glad u were able to find sum1 to help u with the braces!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Arr Kylie is gorgeous......glad it doesn't seem to bother her though.
How old is she?


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Kylie is so beautiful and thank heaven she is doing so well with them. It is wonderful what they can do now. Bless her :wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks

Kylie is 2yrs old


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Poor Baby!


----------

